# R.A.F. West Raynham - December 2009 PIC HEAVY



## manof2worlds (Jan 2, 2010)

After hearing that the most crap and fraudulent program on T.V. (Most Haunted Live) was heading to this former R.A.F. station, Black Shuck and I (accompanied by The Explorer Kid and Yazz95), headed right there to get what we could whilst we still could before the influx of wannabee "ghost-busters" starts, thereby making things even more difficult for us.

The excitement of the day was heightened by the hazardous journey to the base, which is located in the middle of nowhere, because of the snow and ice. We had a good explore around the place which lasted for more than 5 hours. All who went had a great day and we took over 200 photographs EACH!!!

There is some history detail elsewhere on this site, so all I'll say is that it was opened in 1939, was used as a bomber command and later on for Rapier missile training, then closed in 1994. It is currently being redeveloped for housing.

There are more pictures on my Flickr page: http://bit.ly/6LBSKI


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

Brilliant Stuff there Mate, Another Cracking explore with the two of you! urbex Rocks!


----------



## Flexible (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the black & white shots, esp. the CT. Did you visit the Bloodhound aprons? Then again I guess there's little or nothing to see?


----------



## Mimble (Jan 3, 2010)

Ahh mate - I love your shots!!!
Very atmospheric


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 3, 2010)

very nice indead


----------



## Foz77 (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw the Most Haunted programme last night - fair play, it's probably a load of rubbish, but it was quite entertaining...one of the most interesting things on it was the starter motor for a Lancaster bomber 

Apparently the bar and the Sergeant's Mess are the places to go to


----------



## Abo (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice one, well done.


----------



## Foz77 (Jan 16, 2010)

So did you go into Room 7??


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 16, 2010)

No we didnt Foz, the Saergants Mess was locked down tight Unfortunately.


----------



## MD (Jan 16, 2010)

nice set of pictures


----------



## gavnorfolk (Jan 18, 2010)

excellent pictures,brings back a lot of memories.i spent a few weekends here in late 80's early 90's when i was in the scouts.They had the bloodhound missiles and my mate pushed the red launch button and it came off on the end of his finger 
also the location of my first cigarette
happy days
cheers
gav


----------

